

Ask HN: Any js lib to implement the effects like apple mac pro ads? - tyrchen

The ad is here: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.apple.com&#x2F;mac-pro&#x2F;.
======
cstrat
Have a read of the comments here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5856410](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5856410)

Lots of discussion around how it was achieved.

~~~
tyrchen
Wow. I see. Thanks a lot.

